# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  वजन रोजमर्रा के आहार से भी घटाया जा सकता है

## Krishna

जब बात  वजन कम करने की आती है, तो अक्*सर हमें तरह-तरह के आहार खाने की सलाह दी जाती है। कई बार तो हमें कुछ खास सप्*लीमेंट्स खाने की सलाह दी जाती है। लेकिन, अपने रोजमर्रा के आहार में ही कुछ परिवर्तन कर हम शरीर पर जमा अतिरिक्*त चर्बी को कम कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

वजन कम करने के लिए कड़ा डायट प्*लान बनाने की जरूरत नहीं है, बल्कि अपने डायट प्*लान का कड़ाई से पालन करने की है। अगर आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं, तो अपने रोजमर्रा के आहार में ही ये दस बदलाव लाकर पा सकते हैं अतिरिक्*त चर्बी से छुटकारा।

----------


## Krishna

.................................

----------


## Krishna

*ताजा खायें*आपको अपने रोजमर्रा के आहार में ताजा खाद्य पदार्थ शामिल करने चाहिए। आपके आहार में पौष्टिक, कम वसायुक्*त आहार को तरजीह देनी चाहिए। जंक फूड आपकी सेहत के लिए अच्*छा नहीं होता। इससे आपको गैरजरूरी वसा और कैलोरी मिलती है। आपको अपने आहार में खूब फल और सब्जियों को शामिल करना चाहिए। इनसे आपको जरूरी पोषण तो मिलता ही है साथ ही ये लंबे समय तक पेट भरा रखते हैं। इनसे आप गैरजरूरी चीजें खाने से बचे रहते हैं।

*रोजाना करें व्*यायाम*इस नियम का पालन करना सबसे मुश्किल होता है। इसके लिए जरूरी है कि आप हल्*के व्*यायाम से शुरू करें और धीरे-धीरे व्*यायाम का स्*तर बढ़ाते जाएं। उदाहरण के लिए अगर आप आज केवल दस मिनट का व्*यायाम करते हैं, तो एक सप्*ताह तक इस पर कायम रहिये और फिर अगले हफ्ते अपने व्*यायाम का समय दोगुना कर दीजिए। इससे आपको शरीर पर जमा अतिरिक्*त चर्बी को घटाने में मदद मिलेगी। जरूरत बस शुरुआत करने की है।

----------


## Krishna

*कभी-कभी हसरतें बुरी नहीं*अगर आपका मन पिज्*जा का एक टुकड़ा खाने का करता है, तो कभी-कभार यह बुरा नहीं। लेकिन, इससे पहले आठ गिलास पानी पियें और एक कटोरी खीरा, गाजर और टमाटर जैसी कच्*ची सब्*जी खायें। इससे आपका पेट भरा रहेगा और ऐसे में आप जंक फूड का सेवन कम करेंगे।

*फैट बर्न करने वाला आहार लें*अपना आहार चुनते हुए अगर आप जरा सी सावधानी बरतें, तो आप भूखे रहे बिना भी अपना वजन कम कर सकते हैं। ऐसे कई आहार हैं, जो आपका वजन कम करने में मदद कर सकते हैं। मिर्च, ग्रीन टी, बैरी और साबुत अनाज का सेवन करने से आपको भरपूर पोषण भी मिलता है और साथ ही आपका वजन भी कम होता है। इसके साथ ही मीठे का सेवन कम करने से भी आपको वजन कम करने मे मदद मिलती है।

----------


## Krishna

*सूप पियें*ऐसे सूप पियें जिसमें शोरबा अधिक हो। बाजार में मिलने वाले कई सूप में कैलोरी की मात्रा शेक्*स अथवा न्*यूट्रीशन बार से कम होती है। इसके साथ ही सूप आपके शरीर को जरूरी पोषक तत्*व भी मुहैया कराता है।

*खानपान की आदतें सुधारें*हमेशा मेज पर बैठकर खायें। साथ ही खाते समय यूटेंसिल्*स (बर्तन, चम्*मच आदि) का इस्*तेमाल करें। इससे आप अपने भोजन को लेकर निश्चित रहते हो। हाथ से खाने से जरूरत से ज्*यादा खाने की संभावना अधिक होती है। धीरे-धीरे खायें और पेट भरते ही भोजन छोड़ दें। अगर आपके लिए रुकना मुश्किल हो जाए, तो पानी पी लीजिए। बहुत संभव है कि आपके शरीर को प्*यास लगी हो, भूख नहीं। इसके अलावा भोजन से अपना ध्*यान हटाने के लिए आप शॉपिंग पर जा सकते हैं, दोस्*तों के साथ घूमने जा सकते हैं अथवा खेलकर अपना समय बिता सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*बिन पानी सब सून*आमतौर पर हम यही समझते हैं कि भूख का संबंध सिर्फ भोजन से होता है, लेकिन हर बार ऐसा जरूरी नहीं होता। अगर आप पर्याप्*त मात्रा में पानी पीते हैं, तो आपको भूख भी कम लगेगी और साथ ही आपके शरीर से विषाक्*त पदार्थ भी बाहर निकल जाएंगे। इसके साथ ही त्*वचा का रंग भी निखरेगा और बाल भी अधिक चमकीले बनेंगे।

*थोड़ा-थोड़ा खाया करो*पहले लोगों को कहा जाता था कि क्*या सारा दिन कुछ न कुछ खाते रहते हो, एक बार में ही भरपेट क्*यों नहीं खा लेते। लेकिन, वास्*तविकता यह है कि दिन में तीन बार भोजन करने से वजन कम नहीं होता और न ही शरीर को पूरी ऊर्जा ही मिलती है। अगर आप वजन कम करने का कार्यक्रम अपना रहे हैं, तो जरूरी है कि हर दो-तीन घंटे में 100-150 कैलोरी का उपभोग करें। इससे आपके शरीर को जरूरी ऊर्जा मिलती रहेगी और आपकी पाचन क्रिया भी सही रहेगी। इससे आप अधिक कैलोरी भी खर्च कर पाएंगी।

----------


## Krishna

*भोजन का रिकॉर्ड रखें*वजन कम करने की प्रक्रिया का यह महत्*वपूर्ण हिस्*सा है। ध्*यान रखें कि आप क्*या खा रहे हैं। कहीं ऐसा तो नहीं कि कहीं आप अपनी आहार-योजना से भटक तो नहीं रहे। आमतौर पर हमारी नजर केवल अपने आहार पर ही होती है, लेकिन हम खाने के बीच में उन स्*नैक्*स को नजरअंदाज कर देते हैं। यही स्*नैक्*स हमारा वजन कम करने के स्*थान पर उसे बढ़ाने का काम करते हैं और हमें लगता है कि हमारा डायट प्*लान सही से काम नहीं कर रहा। लेकिन, हकीकत में हम अपने डायट प्*लान को सही प्रकार से फॉलो नहीं करते। जैसे, कई बार हम नाश्*ता नहीं करते, लेकिन इससे हमारी सेहत पर बुरा असर पड़ता है। शोध में यह बात सामने आयी है कि जो लोग नाश्*ता करते हैं, वे पूरे दिन में कम कैलोरी का सेवन करते हैं। इन सब बातों का रिकॉर्ड रखे बिना यह तय कर पाना मुश्किल है कि आप फेल हो रहे हैं या आपका डायट प्*लान।
*
सब्जियां हैं जरूरी*अपनी आहार योजना में सब्जियों को तरजीह दें। अगर ऐसा नहीं है, तो अब वक्*त सोचने का है। शोध इस बात को प्रमाणित कर चुके हैं कि वजन कम करने के इच्*छुक लोगों को सब्जियों का सेवन अधिक से अधिक मात्रा में करना चाहिए। ऐसा इसिलए होता है कि सब्जियों में पानी अधिक और कैलोरी कम होती है।

----------

